# legal PCT supplements? (any of them any good?)



## Tha Don (Sep 11, 2005)

i'm wondering if things such as 'Rebound XT', 'Novadex XT' and 'Impact Ultra' are any good? and would be worth stacking alongside tamoxifen and lean extreme for an AAS cycle PCT?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2005)

Lean Xtreme is a great thought, that is often overlooked.  Most gains are destroyed because of low natural T and elevated cortisol.  Smart move.

Now, on to the anti-e's....you are discussing the next generation of legal products, most of which are based on ATD.  Some of them (hint: not Rebound XT) add in other bells and whistles that really don't do all that much.  Get the most ATD for the buck, and get it from someone who you trust, and who provides quality.

ATD is not that hard to make, but it is also easy to fuck it up when its done at a cost effective price.  I know this because we were burned, and that will not happen again.

We now post on our website independant lab reports of all batches of Rebound XT.


----------



## topolo (Sep 11, 2005)

I have used rebound xt in the past and loved it.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 12, 2005)

so if i did go with the Rebound XT, Lean Extreme and Tamoxifen, what sort of doses would you recommend for the R-XT?

i was thinking of running the nolva at 40mg/ed for the first 3 weeks and 20mg/ed for a futher 3 weeks, and the lean extreme for a month at 4 caps a day


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2005)

Most will do fine with 2 caps of RXT a day.  That said, I'd rather see you run 3/day for a week, 2/day for a week, then 1/day for a week.  

Some of us (like non-responders to most things, and large people) need to increase that titrated cycle by 1 cap.


----------

